# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Εγώ με τα δέκατα πάλι

## SugarKat

Γειά σας παιδιά ξανά εδώ με 25 μέρες δέκατα,η αντιβίωση που πήρα δεν έκανε τίποτα και ήρθα τελικά και κλείστηκα στο νοσοκομείο μήπως βγάλω άκρη.Προς το παρόν όλα είναι καλά.Αιματολογικες και καρδιά είναι εντάξει.Το πρωί θα κάνω αξονική θώρακα και άνω κ κάτω κοιλιας.Ακομα το ψάχνω με λίγα λόγια γιατί επιμένουν τα δέκατα.Απλα ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και να μου στείλετε θετική ενέργεια.

----------


## menis_64

μηπως ηταν χαλασμενο το θερμομετρο και εδειχνε παντα λιγο παραπανω???? καλη αναρρωση...........

----------


## unknown15

> Γειά σας παιδιά ξανά εδώ με 25 μέρες δέκατα,η αντιβίωση που πήρα δεν έκανε τίποτα και ήρθα τελικά και κλείστηκα στο νοσοκομείο μήπως βγάλω άκρη.Προς το παρόν όλα είναι καλά.Αιματολογικες και καρδιά είναι εντάξει.Το πρωί θα κάνω αξονική θώρακα και άνω κ κάτω κοιλιας.Ακομα το ψάχνω με λίγα λόγια γιατί επιμένουν τα δέκατα.Απλα ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και να μου στείλετε θετική ενέργεια.


Στέλνω όλη μπυ την θετική ενέργεια πραγματικά. Πιστεύω θα πάνε όλα καλά, κάνε λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## SugarKat

Δεν νομίζω να έφταιγε το θερμόμετρο εδώ που μπήκα θα τα ξεψαχνισουν όλα.Με 3 ώρες ύπνο είμαι βέβαια όλη την ώρα ερχόντουσαν να μου μετρήσουν ζάχαρο πίεση θερμοκρασία.Πιστευω μέχρι Τρίτη θα με κρατήσουν το θέμα είναι να βρούμε τι γίνεται.Σ ευχαριστώ ανώνυμε.

----------


## Elenas

> Γειά σας παιδιά ξανά εδώ με 25 μέρες δέκατα,η αντιβίωση που πήρα δεν έκανε τίποτα και ήρθα τελικά και κλείστηκα στο νοσοκομείο μήπως βγάλω άκρη.Προς το παρόν όλα είναι καλά.Αιματολογικες και καρδιά είναι εντάξει.Το πρωί θα κάνω αξονική θώρακα και άνω κ κάτω κοιλιας.Ακομα το ψάχνω με λίγα λόγια γιατί επιμένουν τα δέκατα.Απλα ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και να μου στείλετε θετική ενέργεια.


Σε δημόσιο νοσηλευεσαι?

----------


## Macgyver

Εσυ πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι θετικα , εγω λεω δεν ειναι τιποτα , κανενα κρυωμα που επιμενει ισως ..........

----------


## SugarKat

Όχι πάλι καλά σε ιδιωτικό είμαι.Σε δημόσιο θα με είχαν ήδη ξαπόστειλει.Σημερα έκανα αξονικες καλές βγήκαν μου έδωσαν και αντιβίωση αλλά δεν ξέρει ακόμα κανένας από που είναι αυτά τα δέκατα.Σημερα δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου αλλά που και που νιώθω αυτή τη φουντωση στο πρόσωπο.Θελω να πιστεύω ότι ίσως ήταν γρίπη και πέρασε η αντιβίωση αποκλείεται το γρήγορα να έκανε δουλειά.Ίσως λεω εγώ μήπως είναι κάτι ορμονολογικο.Ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνουμε και γαστροσκοπηση και κολονοσκοπηση για να κοιτάξουμε τα πάντα.Με αγχώνει αυτό βέβαια γιατί θα πρέπει να μείνω νηστικη πολλές ώρες και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό λόγω ζαχάρου και υπογλυκαιμία.οι εξετάσεις μήπως είναι κάποιο μικρόβιο θα καθυστερησουν να βγουν. Έπεσα και στο τριήμερο δεν βλέπω να βγαίνω πριν την Τετάρτη. Αλλά ας ψάξουν τα πάντα να μου φύγουν και εμένα ιδέες

----------


## Elenas

> Όχι πάλι καλά σε ιδιωτικό είμαι.Σε δημόσιο θα με είχαν ήδη ξαπόστειλει.Σημερα έκανα αξονικες καλές βγήκαν μου έδωσαν και αντιβίωση αλλά δεν ξέρει ακόμα κανένας από που είναι αυτά τα δέκατα.Σημερα δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου αλλά που και που νιώθω αυτή τη φουντωση στο πρόσωπο.Θελω να πιστεύω ότι ίσως ήταν γρίπη και πέρασε η αντιβίωση αποκλείεται το γρήγορα να έκανε δουλειά.Ίσως λεω εγώ μήπως είναι κάτι ορμονολογικο.Ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνουμε και γαστροσκοπηση και κολονοσκοπηση για να κοιτάξουμε τα πάντα.Με αγχώνει αυτό βέβαια γιατί θα πρέπει να μείνω νηστικη πολλές ώρες και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό λόγω ζαχάρου και υπογλυκαιμία.οι εξετάσεις μήπως είναι κάποιο μικρόβιο θα καθυστερησουν να βγουν. Έπεσα και στο τριήμερο δεν βλέπω να βγαίνω πριν την Τετάρτη. Αλλά ας ψάξουν τα πάντα να μου φύγουν και εμένα ιδέες


Ααα και αναρωτηθηκα πως κατάφερες να νοσηλευτεις σε δημόσιο. Την τελευταία φορά που ήμουν Αθήνα μας έδιωξαν όλους ετοιμοθάνατους και μη χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις λόγω γιορτών. Εννοείται όλοι τρελαθηκαν, ειδικά άτομα με σοβαρά προβληματα που δεν τους είχαν βγάλει διάγνωση ακόμα.
ενιγουει ελπίζω όλα να σου πάνε καλά και να μην βγει τίποτα οργανικό από τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## DiSI

> Όχι πάλι καλά σε ιδιωτικό είμαι.Σε δημόσιο θα με είχαν ήδη ξαπόστειλει.Σημερα έκανα αξονικες καλές βγήκαν μου έδωσαν και αντιβίωση αλλά δεν ξέρει ακόμα κανένας από που είναι αυτά τα δέκατα.Σημερα δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου αλλά που και που νιώθω αυτή τη φουντωση στο πρόσωπο.Θελω να πιστεύω ότι ίσως ήταν γρίπη και πέρασε η αντιβίωση αποκλείεται το γρήγορα να έκανε δουλειά.Ίσως λεω εγώ μήπως είναι κάτι ορμονολογικο.Ο γιατρός μου είπε να κάνουμε και γαστροσκοπηση και κολονοσκοπηση για να κοιτάξουμε τα πάντα.Με αγχώνει αυτό βέβαια γιατί θα πρέπει να μείνω νηστικη πολλές ώρες και δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό λόγω ζαχάρου και υπογλυκαιμία.οι εξετάσεις μήπως είναι κάποιο μικρόβιο θα καθυστερησουν να βγουν. Έπεσα και στο τριήμερο δεν βλέπω να βγαίνω πριν την Τετάρτη. Αλλά ας ψάξουν τα πάντα να μου φύγουν και εμένα ιδέες


Καλησπέρα! Τι έγινε τελικά;;

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω επιμενω οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα ανησυχητικο, μπορει ναναι χιλιες δυο αιτιες , και να θορυβησαι τσαμπα ......

----------


## Natasa1000

Τελικά τι σου βρήκαν ως προς τα δεκατα


> Εγω επιμενω οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα ανησυχητικο, μπορει ναναι χιλιες δυο αιτιες , και να θορυβησαι τσαμπα ......

----------


## Natasa1000

Τι έγινε τελικά με τις εξετάσεις

----------


## Sunny

Καλησπέρα :)
Έχεις εξετάσει μήπως πρόκειται για ψυχογενή πυρετο λόγω συσσώρευσης χρόνιου άγχους..?
Δε λέω.. Πολύ καλό είναι που μεριμνεις για την υγεία σου και το ψάχνεις από παντού,μήπως όμως κάπου υπεισέρχεται και το οικονομικο όφελος του ιδιωτικού νοσοκομείου με την πληθώρα των εξετάσεων..?
Συγχώρεσέ με αν αγνοώ κάποια πληροφορία καθώς αυτό είναι το μόνο σου thread που έχω διαβάσει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καταρχσς περαστικά. Θα μπορούσε να είναι ψυχογενης πυρετός. Ειχα και εγώ. Πλέον πιο σπανια. Να σου πάνε ολα καλα

----------


## Sunny

@Νοσηρή φαντασία
Θα μπορούσες παρακαλώ να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα, όπως π.χ πότε εμφανίζεται,τί μορφή έχει,πώς αντιμετωπίζεται?
Είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> @Νοσηρή φαντασία
> Θα μπορούσες παρακαλώ να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα, όπως π.χ πότε εμφανίζεται,τί μορφή έχει,πώς αντιμετωπίζεται?
> Είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει.


Καλησπέρα sunny σου απαντάω και εγώ γιατί και εγώ είχα ψυχογενη πυρετό.
Η διάγνωση έγινε από γιατρό εφόσον είχα κάνει όλες τις εξετάσεις και δεν υπήρχε κάποια λοίμωξη η άλλος λόγος να ανεβάζω πυρετό.Ολοι οι γιατροί μου ανέφεραν ότι είναι ψυχολογικό. Είχα δέκατα που εμφανιζόταν ανα διαστήματα μετά από έντονο άγχος και στρες. Εγώ το αντιμετώπισα με ψυχοθεραπεία και έχει τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο να εμφανιστεί.

----------


## Sunny

@Πες το μου κι αυτό 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> @Νοσηρή φαντασία
> Θα μπορούσες παρακαλώ να δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το θέμα, όπως π.χ πότε εμφανίζεται,τί μορφή έχει,πώς αντιμετωπίζεται?
> Είναι κάτι που με ενδιαφέρει.


Ναι μπορώ. Οταν ειμαι πολυ αγχωμένη από κει που εχω μια νορμαλ θερμοκρασία ανεβαίνει αποτομα στο 37 και φυσικά δεν επεφτε με αντιπυρετικα. Επίσης ειχα δεκατα και όταν μάλωνα και ήμουν σε ένταση. Απο τοτε που ξεκινησα αγχολυτικα έφυγαν τα δεκατα μαχαίρι. Μόνο μια φορά ανέβασα επειδή νομιζα ήμουν εγκυος και ειχα αγχωθεί πολυ. Αλλα σε γενικές γραμμές με τα αγχολυτικα δεν κάνω πλέον. Έφτανα μεχρι 38 απο τα 17 που ξεκινησαν δίχως παθολογικο αίτιο μέχρι τα 30 μου

----------


## Sunny

@Νοσηρή φαντασία
Το 37 δε θεωρειται φυσιολογική θερμοκρασία για τις απογευματινές και βραδινές ώρες..?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> @Νοσηρή φαντασία
> Το 37 δε θεωρειται φυσιολογική θερμοκρασία για τις απογευματινές και βραδινές ώρες..?


Ναι όντως θεωρείται αλλα εγω ειχα ολη μερα, και συνήθως ανω των 37

----------


## Sunny

@Νοσηρή φαντασία 
Ααα κατάλαβα :Ο

----------

